# Shkenca > Filozofi-psikologji-sociologji >  Fati

## Shpirta

Kur deshiron dicka me gjith shpirt, gjithe universi punon per t,a plotesuar deshiren.
Besoni ne "DESTIN"?
Zoti na fut ne koke deshira te parealizueshme dhe arrijme te zhgenjehemi apo....?????

----------


## dallaverexhiu

destin? cere eshte ky llafi mer xhaxh

tani o thuje tamom ne italisht o thuje ne shqip...

----------


## Puhiza

Ai llafi ishte ne frengjisht, por ne frengjisht eshte nje fjale akoma me e vjeter " lot" ose "fat" ne shqip.
Njeriu ka nevoje te besoje ne nej fuqi te mbinatyrshme, ka nevoje te besoje se eshet dikush me i fuqishem se ai. 
Fati ekziston vertet dhe gjithsecilit nga ne i kalon nje here para syve. Lum kush e shtrengon dhe nuk e le te largohet me.

----------


## Albo

Kur njerezit nuk arrijne te shpjegojne fenomenin e realizimit te gjithckaje, gjithmone i vene nje emer. Fati egziston vetem per njerezit qe nuk besojne ne Zot, por per mua eshte dicka e pakuptimte pasi mungon nje shkalle matese e fatit.

Cili eshte me fat dhe pse?

----------


## The Hobbit

> _Postuar më parë nga Shpirta_ 
> *Kur deshiron dicka me gjith shpirt, gjithe universi punon per t,a plotesuar deshiren.
> Besoni ne "DESTIN"?
> Zoti na fut ne koke deshira te parealizueshme dhe arrijme te zhgenjehemi apo....?????*


apo....perkundrazi ne e mbushim veten me deshira dhe imgjinata, endrra dhe synime, dhe ne castine fundit themi sipas rezultatit te tyre, fat i mire ose fat i keq (fatmire apo fatkeq)...!!!???

----------


## Shpirta

Nuk e kam fjalen per njerez me fat ose pafat.Ne  nje fare menyre fatin e bejme me duart tona,me zgjidhjet qe u japim problemeve dhe konflikteve.
E kam fjalen per dicka me shume,per ate qe do dilte kunder fjaleve te Albos,per ate qe sicili nga ne ka nje destin te shkruar diku dhe te cilin e ndjekim, pa qene te vetedijshem, por qe ne nje moment do arrije ne nje pike finale dhe do pushoje se ekzistuari.

Pse thua qe  ne fat besojne vetem njerezit qe nuk besojne ne Zot?Atehere sipas llogjikes qe prezanton ti,do te thote qe per besimin ne Zot ekziston nje shkalle matese????!!!
Pra eshte dicka e pakuptimte sepse mungon shkalla matese?Atehere dashuria a ka  nje shkalle matese? Urrejtja po ashtu? Edhe besimi po ashtu eshte nje ndjenje e cila nuk materializohet dhe nuk mund te shpjegohet ne menyre racionale.Po ashtu edhe besimi qe jeta jote,fati yt(destin) nuk varet shume nga ty.
Kete desha te nenvizoja.
Te gjitheve na ndodh te pyesim shpesh veten kur ne disa rrethana bizare na ndodhin gjera edhe me bizare, te cilat edhe po te donim t'i vinim koke me koke neve vete,nuk do mundnim.
Ose tjetra , si shpjegoni nje deja-vu??
Ose tjetra, qe sicili nga ne ka ardhur ne kete bote per te bere dicka, se cfare nuk e dime dhe vetem pasi jetojme nje jete te tere dhe analizojme cfare kemi bere ,si , sa, kur, me ke,...kuptojme shume me shume dhe na vjen keq ose mire sipas rastit.
Sa nga ne e dime  dhe jemi koshiente te misionit qe kemi.sa nga ne e kuptojne, qe heret, se cfare drjtimi duhet te marrin ne jete?Sa nga ne e humbin ,jo nje here, shansin ,per te bere ate gje per te cilen jane mbi kete toke?
Seicili ka mbi krye nje thirrje, nje detyre ndaj botes,njerezimit por ne rradhe te pare ndaj vetes. Cila eshte kjo thirrje ? Si mund t'a kuptojme ate? Ekzistojne shenja te padukshme ose te cilat vetem nese do ose i kupton(koshient) mund te te tregojne rrugen?
Pra FAT(destin)? ---RASTESI---apo ...whatever...

----------


## Mina

Besoj ne Zot dhe mbeshtetem totalisht ne Destin. Cdo eveniment ne jeten e njeriut eshte i parathene. Askush nuk eshte i afte te parandaloje nje fatkeqesi ne jeten e tij.

----------


## The Hobbit

> _Postuar më parë nga Shpirta_ 
> *
> Sa nga ne e dime  dhe jemi koshiente te misionit qe kemi.sa nga ne e kuptojne, qe heret, se cfare drjtimi duhet te marrin ne jete?Sa nga ne e humbin ,jo nje here, shansin ,per te bere ate gje per te cilen jane mbi kete toke?
> Seicili ka mbi krye nje thirrje, nje detyre ndaj botes,njerezimit por ne rradhe te pare ndaj vetes. Cila eshte kjo thirrje ? Si mund t'a kuptojme ate? Ekzistojne shenja te padukshme ose te cilat vetem nese do ose i kupton(koshient) mund te te tregojne rrugen?
> Pra FAT(destin)? ---RASTESI---apo ...whatever...*


Bukur e ke trjetuar ceshtjen Shpirta. Ketu qendron edhe mangesia e shumices se njerve. Sigurisht qe secili ka nja mison te vecante personal dhe te pergjithshem (ndikimi i tij tek njerzit e tjere). Une mendoj se edhe shenjat egzistojne. E megjithate shumica prej nesh e kemi lene veten tone ne duart e rastesise (fatkeqsisht). Ne si njerez influencojme mbi ate qe do te ndodhe ose nuk do te ndodhe ne jeten tone, ne jemi qe bejme zgjedhjen...
Nga ana tjeter Zoti premton:
"Vendose fatin tend tek Zoti dhe Ai do te drejtoje rruget e tua..."
ne te kundert cdo gje eshte rastesi...

pershendetje

----------


## huggos

> _Postuar më parë nga Albo_ 
> *Fati egziston vetem per njerezit qe nuk besojne ne Zot...*


Mendoj se ketu Albo e ka kapur mire ceshtjen e fatit...
Dua te sqaroj se kur bejme fjale per "fat" nenkuptojme dicka jo-materiale por frymore, e megjithate pjese te personalitetit njerezor.. 

Ne baze te tij zgjaten rruget tona... Por fatin e zgjedhim vete. Madje kemi te drejten edhe ta ndryshojme.. Dhe sigurisht jo nëpër fallxhorë e mediume..

Për ata që besojnë në Zot, fati i tyre (është i) përcaktohet nga Lart. Jeta e tyre nuk është më produkt i rastësisë. Për ata që nuk i takojnë Atij, fati është motorri lëvizës i gjithçkaje bëjnë. Megjithë dëshirat e ëndrat personale asnjëherë nuk do të kenë mundësië të bëjnë diçcka përtej asaj që ju është dhënë. Por sigurisht edhe këtu kanë asnjë mundësi zgjedhjeje t[ re të fatit. 

Sepse gjithë fati i jetës sonë varet vetëm nga një zgjedhje e veçantë..

----------


## Albo

Nese njerezit do te dinin te gjitha "sekretet e njerezimit", ata nuk do te besonin me ne fat, pasi cdo femonen qe do te hasnin do te dinin te kuptonin shkakun e tij. Kur njerezit nuk arrijne ta kuptojne shkakun, ata e maskojne paditurine e tyre me fjalen fat. Gjerat ndodhin ne jete dhe kur na gezojne, i themi vetes se na trokiti fati i mire ne der. Kur na hidherojne, ngushellohemi me faktin se ishte thjeshte "nje fat i keq".

Dija te ben te ditur por te largon fatin nga dora.

----------


## Dita

> Nese njerezit do te dinin te gjitha "sekretet e njerezimit", ata nuk do te besonin me ne fat, pasi cdo femonen qe do te hasnin do te dinin te kuptonin shkakun e tij. Kur njerezit nuk arrijne ta kuptojne shkakun, ata e maskojne paditurine e tyre me fjalen fat. Gjerat ndodhin ne jete dhe kur na gezojne, i themi vetes se na trokiti fati i mire ne der. Kur na hidherojne, ngushellohemi me faktin se ishte thjeshte "nje fat i keq".
> 
> Dija te ben te ditur por te largon fatin nga dora.




E njejta gje mund te thuhet edhe nese ne sa eshte shkruar ne kete paragraf te cituar ne vend te fjales "fat" vendosej fjala "Zot".


Pra paragrafi do te lexohej keshtu:





> _Paragrafi i shnderruar_
> 
> Nese njerezit do te dinin te gjitha "sekretet e njerezimit", ata nuk do te besonin me ne ZOT, pasi cdo femonen qe do te hasnin do te dinin te kuptonin shkakun e tij. Kur njerezit nuk arrijne ta kuptojne shkakun, ata e maskojne paditurine e tyre me fjalen ZOT. Gjerat ndodhin ne jete dhe kur na gezojne, i themi vetes se na (trokiti fati i mire ne der) NA PA ZOTI. Kur na hidherojne, (ngushellohemi me faktin se ishte thjeshte "nje fat i keq") mendojme se e kemi bere nje te keqe dhe ZOTI po na e shperblen (per keq).
> 
> Dija te ben te ditur por (te largon fatin nga dora) te lekund BESIMIN NE ZOT .







Per sa arrij te mbledh une ate qe mendoj ne lidhje me kete gje:


Nje njeri mund te besoje thellesisht ne Zot i lutet Atij dhe mendon vertet se te mirat e te keqiat i vijne vetem nga Ai.

Nje njeri mund te besoje vetem ne fat dhe mendon se jane te paracaktuara ato qe do t'i ndodhin ne jete, qofte te mira, qofte te keqija. 

Nje njeri mundet te mos besoje as ne Zot, as ne fat, po thjesht ne dijet e veta te fituara, ose qe do te fitoje. 



Per mendimin tim me e ndeshur eshte forma e ndermjetme qe 
njerez qe besojne ne Zot, por e shohin dhe si fat te paracaktuar dicka qe i ka ndodhur nje njeriu apo atyre vete, por edhe njerez qe besojne vec ne fat, ose nuk kane asnje lloj besimi dhe ne nje moment te jetes e gjejne veten duke iu lutur Zotit per nje arsye apo per nje tjeter.

----------


## SuNRiSeR

Per mua fati eshte nje zgjedhje qe cdo njeri e ben ne nje moment te caktuar ne jete (te vazhdoj shkollen per mjeksei apo per juridik? te shkoj apo te mos shkoj? te besoj tek zoti apo mos besoj? etj.). Njeriu ne baze te zgjedhjes qe ben vendos fatin e tij. Mund te qelloje qe pas shume kokesh te kuptoje qe nuk ka bere zgjedhjen e duhur dhe ndoshta mund te kete mundesine per te rizgjedhur ose mund edhe te mos i jepet me. Sukseset qe njeriu arrin ne jete ne i quajme "fat i mire" ose ia atribuojme "ndihmes hyjnore". 
E verteta eshte qe cdo gje varet nga ne, por meqenese kemi nevoje per nje ngushellim ose mbeshtetje nga dicka me e fuqishme se ne kemi krijuar Zotin dhe Fatin. Qe ti bejme sa me te besueshme iu veshim shume karakteristika qe ne duam t'i realizojme ne jeten tone dhe shpeshhere nuk jemi ne gjendje. Megjithate harrojme qe fati dhe zoti jemi ne dhe askush tjeter.

Pershendetje, S

----------


## Jeans-boy

Dikush me lart u ankua per fjalen "destin".Me te drejte, do te thosha une,sepse fjales "fat" nuk mund t'i vesh perkrah fjalen "destin" (parapercaktim),bile do te thosha qe jane fjale qe e perjashtojne njera tjetren.
Nuk jam dakord me ate qe fatin e bejme vete.Fati eshte dhurata qe na ben rastesisht ambjenti ku jetojme.Destini eshte dicka krejt ndryshe,eshte parapercaktimi i nje dukurie per tu zhvilluar sipas nje menyre te pashmangshme.

Nese une hyj ne nje salle lojrash fati me 1 euro dhe fitoj 100000000 , ky eshte fat,fat dhe vetem kaq...te mos me thote ndonje besimtar,meqe per ta gjithcka  "eshte e shkruajtur me pare" se  Zoti e kish vendosur qe me pare qe une te luaja 1 euro dhe te fitoja 100000000, sepse te luash me parate eshte kunder fese.

----------


## Albo

Dita, njerezit Zotit nuk i afrohen thjeshte me mend e me dije, por me shpirt e me zemer. Te gjithe besimtaret e kerkojne Zotin si jetimi prindin qe nuk e ka pare kurre me sy.

Fati te ben te pasur, Zoti te ben si vetja, te pavdekshem.

----------


## SuNRiSeR

Albo!

Po te donte zoti te na bente si vetja nuk na ndalonte te hanim frutin e njohurise dhe te pavdekshmerise. Me duket se ky ishte motivi qe i deboi Adamin dhe Even nga kopshti e Edenit.

Pershendetje, S.

----------


## huggos

Kam pershtypjen se tema eshte pak me e thelle sesa mendohet... por fatkeqsisht nuk po i permbahemi ashtu sic duhet. Me mire le te percaktoje dikush *c'eshte fati*, e pastaj te gjykojme ne kemi apo jo fat... 




> _Po te donte zoti te na bente si vetja nuk na ndalonte te hanim frutin e njohurise dhe te pavdekshmerise. Me duket se ky ishte motivi qe i deboi Adamin dhe Even nga kopshti e Edenit._



Sun, megjithe respektin, dukesh se ke disa njohuri nga Zoti... por edhe ato qe i ke mesuar (me siguri nga ndonje lloj tjeter prifterish, por fundi i fundit prape pifterinj religioze..) i ke mesuar thjesht sa per te pasur nje kunder-pergjigje.. e asgje me teper. Kjo nuk eshte ne teme, por nje pergjigje e shpejte e asaj qe pohon do te ishte se: Vertet Zoti e largoi Adamin dhe Even nga Kopshti, por kete e beri per te miren e tyre, se perndryshe aa do te jetonin perjetesisht ne keqesi e armiqesi. Dhe ti e une e dime mire, se njerezimit te sotem nuk i ka mbetur asgje tjeter, pervec shpreses, se ndoshta do te kemi dite me te mira...

..ti je dhe nga ata te lirise.. duhet ta kishe kapur qe ne fillim kete pike..

pa keqkuptim, te uroj cdo te mire...


krejt miqesisht,
huggos

----------


## Mina

Fat eshte cdo surprize e te ardhmes. Te gjithe e dine c`ka kaluar dhe askush nuk e di se cfar do te vije. Si mund ta beje vete njeriu fatin? Te kishin kaq ne dore njerezit do te ishin absolutisht te lumtur.

----------


## SuNRiSeR

Huggos!

 Une ato qe une di rreth zotit dhe fese i kam mesuar duke studiuar "librat e shenjte" pa qene i udhezuar apo i drejtuar nga asnje lloj perfaqesuesi i ndonje feje. Une Kuranin dhe Biblen i kam lexuar sepse doja te dija se cfare ishin, dhe jo sepse prisja te gjeja ndonje pergjigje aty. Une kur kam ndonje pyetje e bej jo per te kundershtuar por qe te kuptoj dicka me teper nga ajo qe kam lexuar. Dhe me te vertete kam kuptuar qe "feteret" jane njerez arogante dhe te paafte per te llogjikuar praktikisht. Per ta cdo pyetje ka nje pergjigje te parapergatitur te cilen shumica as e ka idene se per cfare ben fjale. Tamam si papagalli qe meson 2 tinguj dhe i perserit mekanikisht. 
E ke gabim kur thua qe zoti i deboi Adamin dhe Even nga Edeni sepse perndryshe ata do jetonin pergjithmone ne keqesi dhe armiqesi. Motivi i vertete eshte ai qe thashe une me siper: Zoti me ate qe beri tregoi qe eshte nje qenie arrogante dhe sadike, te cilit nuk i pelqen qe nje qenie tjeter pervec tij, te arrije te kuptoje te fshehtat dhe njohurite e universit. Zoti simbolikisht me te vertete eshte perfaqesuesi i diktatures, injorances dhe shtypjes.

Pershendetje, S.

----------


## Jeans-boy

Nga te mos genjehet njeriu i shkrete?!?!   Ky Zoti ka premtuar kaq shume !!!
Po inatin e kam me veten qe s'arrij te genjehem dot !!!

----------


## huggos

Sun,

Kam frike se do largohemi nga tema, porse pergjigjen (apo besimin personal) duhet ta mbeshtesesh diku... Te pakten fetaret mbeshteten ne disa vargje te Bibles apo Kuranit per ato qe thone, kurse ti nuk mbeshtetesh askund.

Nje pyetje kam... perse duhet te te besoj ty ne ato qe thua?? Kë ke si argument bindes??


krejt miqesisht,
huggos

----------

